# Reusing store bought food jars?



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been asked, I did a quick search and didn't see quite what I was looking for. 

I was wondering if/how you can reuse jars, say that had spaghetti sauce in them? I've noticed the lids are stained from the tomato and the jars don't fit the normal size canning lids on them. Is there a way to clean the lids so they can be used to store dry foods? Or do they sell an even smaller mouth lid? I'm not looking to start canning yet, and I don't care if the lids are stained on the rubber part as long as its safe for the food that would be stored in the glass jars. I hate to buy jars when I have a few perfectly good looking used ones. :heh: I just don't know anything about canning and what can be reused or what should be tossed!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A good washing with hot soapy water will clean them up enough for dry storage. I've had dried garlic in a Ragu jar in my cupboard for a few years. Has held up just fine and no clumping like you get in the plastic jars. I've been saving smaller jars with lids that have that white rubber seal for use as spice jars.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I save nearly every glass container anymore. As long as they're clean and still make a good seal there's no reason you can't store dry goods in them. If they have a rubber seal you can re-seal them in your oven.
I've been re-useing glass drink containers, pickle jars etc. to water-bath can berry juices for years. As long as the rubber seal is intack they'll always re-seal. I've been canning in old mayo jars years too, they're just as strong as the name brand jars. Makes me mad they sell that stuff in plastic now.


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

Excellent! So it sounds like a good wash is all that I need to do and I can reuse them. Thank you, this is great news as I have a couple glass jars that just became empty and a couple bags of beans that fit just right into them!


----------

